

Ask HN: Has anyone "hacked" Harvard? - djsamson

I'm going into my junior year at state school in New York. I'm a business student with a 3.0 gpa and with two years left I've decided to excel as best as I can in hopes of getting into an MBA program at an ivy league school.<p>I think its not out of the question for me to graduate with a 3.5 which I guess is a little low for a Harvard mba, but I've read the undergrad gpa doesn't matter nearly matter as much as the GMAT score and work/outside school ventures.<p>But this makes me ask the question: has anyone gotten into HBS (or any other top MBA program) without awesome GMAT scores or a super high GPA, but instead had an impressive entrepreneurial resume or something else special that got them in?
======
dfc
You need to work for a couple of years before you apply to biz school. Worry
about finding the right job for now.

